

Linus on going for kernel version 4 or 3.x - rivert
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+LinusTorvalds/posts/jmtzzLiiejc

======
ayrx
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9043756](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9043756)

